# Angeln an der Maas - Gennep



## BeKu (9. Oktober 2005)

Hi

Wo kann man da gut angeln? sollte man dort im Hafenbecken oder direkt an der Maas? wer kennt sich aus?
Wegbeschreibung ab GOCH wäre wünschenwert


----------



## Siff-Cop (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas - Gennep*

Hallo BeKu

was willste denn Fangen?????
wo liegt denn Gennep????
Was heißt gut Angeln??
Hafenbecken oder direkt an der Maas, ich denke das mußte einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## BeKu (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas - Gennep*

Das liegt in Holland, direkt hinter der Grenze bei Krefeld/Goch. Fangen möchte ich Zander, hab gehört an der Maas gibt es die ohne ende.
Ich möchte ja schon gerne eine Stelle wissen ohne jetzt erst stundenlang nach einem geeignetem Angelplatz zu suchen.
In Gennep gibt es ein kleines Hafenbecken, das habe ich mir auch schon angesehen nur die Leute die ich da beim Angeln gesehen habe waren alle Schneider  , darum dachte ich das eventuell jemand dieses Gebiet kennt und mir ne gute Stelle zum Angeln nennen kann.
Warum da? weil das nicht weit weg ist von mir ca. 30km, wenn du was besseres kennst was nicht gerade 200km weit weg ist dann immer her damit


----------



## günner (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas - Gennep*

Ich war dort mal im Herbst 2002. Leider habe ich nur Barsche bekommen, meistens mit tiefer geführten Spinnern. Angeblich kann man sich dort auch Boote ausleihen. Jedenfalls konnte ich Angler beobachten, die vom Boot aus Zander erwischt haben!
Ganz gute Infos bekommst du hier:
http://www.fischundfang.de/artikelbeitrag/artikelbeitrag_11734.html

Gruß!


----------



## calli die pose (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas - Gennep*

das hafen becken vom ufer hat kein sinn mehr is total überfischt fahr och mal die hauptstrasse oberhalb vom hafenbecken ca 10 min. weiter da kommen mittelgrosse seen sind mit der maas verbunden da lohnt ein versuch


----------



## powermike1977 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas - Gennep*

yo-will auch ne stelle so mit bis zu 20-30 faengen/tag wissen, ohne erst gross rumzusuchen...am besten wenn der koeder auch nicht so ne grosse rolle spielt, damit ich direkt mit dem ersten wurf ne doublette am drilling habe .

beku, im ernst, zander ohne ende is n geruecht aus den 70er jahren oder sowas-kann passieren dass man gut faengt...aber damit das so bleibt behaelt mein seine hotspots fuer sich...habe ich mal gehort. denn seit dem werden sie immer seltener durch allesmitnehmer und abschlaeger.

und ne stelle wo man direkt faengt ohne erst gross rumzuangeln kenne ich am forellenpuff. mit der alten made-mehlwurm kombi ...und die aufforderung mit wegbeschreibung finde ich auch sehr geil. waer es ok wenn man dir die filetierten zander (natuerlich erst ab 70cm) direkt vor die haustuere liefert?

viel spass beim angeln.

mike


----------



## krauthis7 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas - Gennep*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> yo-will auch ne stelle so mit bis zu 20-30 faengen/tag wissen, ohne erst gross rumzusuchen...am besten wenn der koeder auch nicht so ne grosse rolle spielt, damit ich direkt mit dem ersten wurf ne doublette am drilling habe .
> 
> beku, im ernst, zander ohne ende is n geruecht aus den 70er jahren oder sowas-kann passieren dass man gut faengt...aber damit das so bleibt behaelt mein seine hotspots fuer sich...habe ich mal gehort. denn seit dem werden sie immer seltener durch allesmitnehmer und abschlaeger.
> 
> ...


 
hehe genau meine worte #6


----------



## masel (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas - Gennep*

powermike und krauthis haben eigentlich schon alles gesagt,aber damit du ein bißchen Abwechslung in der küche genießen kannst, werde ich dir noch einen schönen Hirsch schießen. Weiß zufällig wo ein schöner 14 ender oft steht.
Den ich dir natürlich ebenfalls fertig aufgebrochen liefern werde.
Ich hätte dann noch einen guten Kumpel der ist Koch der könnte alles zu bereiten?? :v


----------



## micha357 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas - Gennep*

Jo das möcht ich auch!!!!!!!!!!
Ans Wasser kommen und gleich nen Zander fangen egal womit.
Ich hab schon gehöhrt das die in die Tasche springen. Lach ganz laut!!
Naja spass bei seite: Angeln ist erforschen, ergründen, entdecken, weiterentwickeln, ausprobieren, experimentieren, versuchen und und und.
Und wenn jemand eine gute stelle kennen sollte wird er die hier nicht preis geben.
Wie schon beschrieben die Maas ist nicht mehr das was sie mal war.
Ich war leztes Jahr mehr als 20 mal dort und das auch noch mit nem Boot. Die ausbeute war bescheiden 2 Zander 12 Hechte dafür aber viele gute Barsche. Das kannte ich noch nicht, die Barsche waren sonst immer sehr klein. Ich muß noch dazusagen das ich die Maas schon seid über 20 Jahre beangele.   Und auch immer mal wieder vorbei schau.
Naja ich weiß auch kein Rat der die perfecktlösung ist.
Auf jeden fall Monsterdicke Fische Wünscht micha357


----------



## Happo88 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas - Gennep*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch weiß, ob ich mit meinem Visspass (Fed. Limburg) noch bis zwischen Gennep und Milsbeek (hier fließt die Niers in die Maas) noch angeln darf.
Ich weiß, dass dies in meinen Listen drinsteht, aber irgendwie werde ich da nicht ganz schlau raus und um sicher zu gehen wäre ich um eine Antwort sehr dankbar!

Petri


----------



## wilhelm (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas - Gennep*

Wenn du den großen hast ja.


----------



## totaler Spinner (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas - Gennep*

Das westliche Ufer ist zwar Limburg, doch gehört dieser Teil der Maas zur Federatie Zuidwest Nederland. Da es auf den weißen Seiten der lijst aufgeführt ist darfst du dort mit jeden normalen (nicht kleine vispas) angeln. Hier der Auszug aus der list Federatie Zuidwest Nederland (Districten Noord-Brabant West en Oost):

*De rivier de Maas *bestaande uit:
• *De rechterhelft (Limburgse zijde) van de Maas *vanaf km
146.550 (stuw te Afferden) tot km 148.000 (’t Lankert).
Het water is ingebracht met toestemming van VBG te
Gennep. _Voor het houden van wedstrijden is vooraf schriftelijke_
_toestemming nodig van HSV VBG Gennep._
• *De volle breedte van de Maas *vanaf km 148.000 tot km
182.800 (de spoorbrug bij Ravenstein) met uitzondering van
de stuw en sluis te Grave (van het begin van het boven toeleidingskanaal
tot het einde van het beneden toeleidingskanaal).
De rechterhelft (Limburgse zijde) van 153.000 tot
159.300 is eigendom van HSV VBG Gennep en is ingebracht
in deze lijst van viswater.


----------



## Happo88 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas - Gennep*

Ja ich habe den großen, also den visspass für knapp 45€.
Also kann ich ganz beruhigt den Zandern dort nachstellen....
Kennt jemand die Stelle von euch, also wo die Niers in die Maas fließt? 

Vielen Dank nochmal#6


----------



## malabu (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas - Gennep*



Happo88 schrieb:


> Ja ich habe den großen, also den visspass für knapp 45€.
> Also kann ich ganz beruhigt den Zandern dort nachstellen....
> Kennt jemand die Stelle von euch, also wo die Niers in die Maas fließt?
> 
> Vielen Dank nochmal#6


 
Hallo Happo88,

ich war gestern in Heijen am olde Maasarm....Suche auch gute ANgelstellen in dieser Ecke.Meine Frage : In welchem Angelverein bist Du denn ?

Gruss

Malabu


----------



## Happo88 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas - Gennep*

Mein Angelverein heist HSV de Zonnenbars, keine Ahnung wo der liegt aber wenn man bei unserem Gerätehändler (Anglerecke Geldern) den Vispas kauft kommt man automatisch da rein...
Wo gehst du denn sonst an der Maas angeln und und was? Grade jetzt wo es verboten ist den Aal mitzunehmen wird für mich der Zander noch interessanter. Auf was angelst du denn in der Maas?

Gruß Happo


----------



## malabu (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas - Gennep*

Hallo Happo,

ich war jetzt drei mal am alten Maasarm in Heijen bei Gennep angeln.Die Erfolge lassen allerdings zu wünschen übrig.Weiss nicht ob es am Wetter liegt...es war meines Erachtens zu heiss.Ich war auch immer mittags.... ach keine Ahnung ;-)
Da ich gerne blinker,und grundsätzlich gerne Spinnfische....da ist Zander und Barsch angesagt.

Wo gehst DU denn meistens angeln ?

Viele Grüsse



Happo88 schrieb:


> Mein Angelverein heist HSV de Zonnenbars, keine Ahnung wo der liegt aber wenn man bei unserem Gerätehändler (Anglerecke Geldern) den Vispas kauft kommt man automatisch da rein...
> Wo gehst du denn sonst an der Maas angeln und und was? Grade jetzt wo es verboten ist den Aal mitzunehmen wird für mich der Zander noch interessanter. Auf was angelst du denn in der Maas?
> 
> Gruß Happo


----------



## malabu (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas - Gennep*



Happo88 schrieb:


> Mein Angelverein heist HSV de Zonnenbars, keine Ahnung wo der liegt aber wenn man bei unserem Gerätehändler (Anglerecke Geldern) den Vispas kauft kommt man automatisch da rein...
> Wo gehst du denn sonst an der Maas angeln und und was? Grade jetzt wo es verboten ist den Aal mitzunehmen wird für mich der Zander noch interessanter. Auf was angelst du denn in der Maas?
> 
> Gruß Happo


 
Hallo Happo,

ich gehe meistens Spinnfischen:Barsch & Zander.

Gruß
Malabu


----------



## Habakuk (18. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas - Gennep*

@malabu
gehst du dann in den Hafen von gennep, oder an der maas direkt? wie sieht es aus bei dir letze tage?


----------



## Hansemann 28 (23. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas - Gennep*

Hallo Zuzsammen!
Im Bereich Gennep gehört fast die gesamte Gewässerstrecke(Vom Wehr bis weit hinter Gennep) zum HSV Viswater Gennep und darf auch nur mit dem passenden Vispass beangelt werden.Hast du nicht die richtige Vergunning kann das mal richtig teuer werden.

Das mit der Wegbeschreibung und den Stückzahlen von 30-40 Fischen am Tag finde ich sehr unterhaltsam,sehr gut immer weiter so!:q


----------



## Habakuk (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas - Gennep*

Und? Wie sieht es bei euch in Gennep aus?


----------



## sam1000-0 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas - Gennep*

Hallo Bordies!
Ich suche eine Adresse von einem Angelladen in Gennep.
Kann mir mal einer helfen?
Ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus!


----------



## Jockel13883 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas - Gennep*

Eine Adresse hab ich leider nicht, aber in Gennep auf der Haupteinkaufsstraße ist eine Tierhandlung, die auch ein ganz ordentliches Sortiment an Angelgerät hat. Deinen Vispas bekommst du dort auch.


----------

